# He [Phil Heath] didn't beat me last year." - Shawn Rhoden



## StrengthAddicts (Mar 28, 2017)

6x Mr. Olympia Phil Heath has historically not taken too kindly to talk of uncrowned Mr. Olympia's and/or people laying to the title. Unlike Kai, Flexatron is not claiming to the be The Man, but he is openly challenging last year's decision. Although this is pretty innocent in terms of smack talk, it could be the beginning of a rivalry, where the instigator can actually back his play. Flexatron is the ONLy contender who can topple Heath, even if Heath comes at 100%.


----------



## Intense (Mar 28, 2017)

His trophy says he did. So


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2017)

hmmm...I think he did.


----------



## jagstd (Mar 29, 2017)

He (Shawn) must need contacts or wear glasses on stage then.  Not hating, just honest.


----------



## Intense (Mar 29, 2017)

Could Shawn have won is a different story. But he's lazy. (so I've heard)


----------

